# Pirate Fright Night



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Rum tasting and walking the plank in the livingroom....sounds like a great party! lol


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats on the successful party! 

I am glad the tempt your fate roulette game went so well.

For my husband's bday we have beer tastings and we usually buy all of the beer. But this year I am going to steal your idea and ask our guests to bring the beer instead.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That looks like a BLAST!!!

I will shamelessly steal your tempt your fates, those are fabulous.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounded liked an awsome party. great pics also.


----------



## Irised103 (Sep 4, 2018)

Great ideas! Definitely “pirating “ a few


----------



## Helsteeds (Nov 5, 2018)

Looks like you had a great time! 

we threw a Ghost Ship party several years back it was brilliant fun! it also happened to be the same night a bunch of new neighbours moved in! luckily we had some spare costumes and ushered them inside for the most unusual moving in celebration they definitely weren't anticipating haha

I've put a post up on the forum already but in case you missed it this is a video to our Pirate Party:

CLICK ON THE IMAGE TO WATCH MOVIE ON YOUTUBE



  






Keep up the good work!!!


----------

